

New silicon valley in international waters near SF - PetoU
http://blueseed.co

======
matt__rose
Why does this remind me of:

[http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Mansion_Family](http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Mansion_Family)

------
nemasu
I'm getting Bad Gateway / Gateway Timeout.

------
johndegree
Doesn't work for me either

------
PetoU
it should work now

